# web site builder



## siobhand1 (1 Feb 2011)

Does anyone  know of a person who would build a website for me, reasonable please. It is to exhibit paintings. Thanks


----------



## delgirl (1 Feb 2011)

If it's a straight forward one and you don't want to spend too much, you could do it yourself with this website builder.


----------



## JasCal (3 Feb 2011)

Are you looking for something professional or something that is easy to build and maintain?

Are you selling the paintings?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2011)

siobhand1 said:


> Does anyone  know of a person who would build a website for me, reasonable please. It is to exhibit paintings. Thanks



You don't need to get a website built for you. There are plenty of off the shelf software packages you could use. Ask some fellow artists or photographers. 

Alternatively you could exhibit your work on one of the artists portals such as 
the IAR Gallery


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2011)

Why not use something like Wordpress;

http://www.roisinofarrell.com/


----------



## shaking (10 Feb 2011)

If you don't want to do  it yourself I've used suil design before and found them very reasonable www.suildesign.com no affiliation just a happy customer


----------



## Zippy (11 Feb 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2011)

Zippy said:


> PM sent


 
Why PM, something to hide?


----------



## Zippy (11 Feb 2011)

Leo said:


> Why PM, something to hide?



Doesn't everyone. Just recommending a website designer to OP.


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2011)

Zippy said:


> Doesn't everyone. Just recommending a website designer to OP.


 
Why not post the recommendation publicy so that others may benefit?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Feb 2011)

Unless ... of course ...... he's touting for business!


----------



## Zippy (11 Feb 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Unless ... of course ...... he's touting for business!



Excuse me, I was being helpful to the OP.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Feb 2011)

Good for you ... but the whole idea of AAM is the sharing of information.

And you are excused!


----------



## MarkDaly (18 Feb 2011)

Is touting for business not allowed? The lady asked for someone to build a website....can't fault the guy for trying to help LOL


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2011)

Nope ... touting for business isn't allowed on AAM.

Recommendations of third parties are allowed when people indicate that they are satisfied customers only and not interested parties.

Even the use of links in signatures has been disabled on AAM.

Read the rules Mark ....

The sharing of info is what AAM is about .... PMing (without explanation) on AAM often points to ulterior motives.


----------

